# Configuring apache 2 with ipv6



## v3nom (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to FreeBSD and I am trying to configure a web server using IPv6. My network is for testing purposes only and is using only IPv6. 
After adding my IPv6 address in the square bracket next to the listen line in httpd.conf, I received an error. I don't know what is wrong since every documentation says to put to configure it the way I did.
If anyone has any solution please let me know. Also if you could provide some additional information for configuring the master and reverse file

cheers,

Jason


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2010)

What is the exact error you're getting?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2010)

See also /var/log/httpd-error.log. And even though it's on in the port/package by default, check whether you compiled Apache with IPv6 support.


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a problem with this myself. It turns out that I needed to rebuild devel/apr1 and then reinstall www/apache22.

Here's my /var/db/pkg:


```
apache-2.2.16/
apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.2.1.3.9_1/
```

The old package was apr-devrandom-gdbm-db42. If you had disabled IPV6 in apr, no amount of enabling IPV6 in apache is going to work. What's more it'll error with a very odd error message.


----------



## v3nom (Sep 9, 2010)

@ Gordon

Thanks a lot. It's working now


----------

